# So I made a table of sorts



## Jim Beam (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi all

I don't normally do any flat work, as my shop is too small for a quality table saw. But I had been thinking that our living room had space for a console table, at least I've heard this shape referred to in that way. Anyway, I poked around on the web and saw that I could use these hairpin table legs, and not have to do any joinery. That was all I needed to hear...

I found this beautiful 6/4 slab of ambrosia maple on sale for $30. Routed 2 slots for walnut dividers, then bound the top with more walnut. Some sanding and some poly, then screw on the legs, and BAM! I gots me a table! One more place to stack up all of my turnings. Wife and Kids love it, and so do I.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2017)

That's dang nice Robert! And that slab for $30???? Ridiculous! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2017)

That looks great and goes very well with the room.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2017)

That looks real good. I love the turnings you made also...nice, real nice.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2017)

Pretty nice flatwork for one of you wacko chipmakers.. ............... very nice turnings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks great! We're the legs an eBay item or dealer?


----------



## TimR (Mar 15, 2017)

Holy smokes...tons of hairpin legs on eBay alone.


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks awesome .., great presentation table


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 15, 2017)

I've thought about getting a pile of those legs, With my mill I can slab stuff out fairly easily. That table you did turned out beautiful!!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice work Robert! Satisfying to furnish one's house with stuff you've made. On another note, can you tell us about the turning in the foreground of the second pic? Looks pretty cool...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 17, 2017)

Perhaps even a video tutorial of how it's made please... between the rest of the stuff you do...


----------



## Chet Grant (Mar 22, 2017)

That is amazing looks like it should be in a magazine


----------

